# Pics of my super loving little buckling...I love him!



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

He is soooo cuddly and calm. He wants to be on me all the time and leans into me with his head like he's hugging me. He does the same to his mom and literally hangs on her while she stands! I am going to wether and keep him and it takes a lot for me to want to do that! 
He loves to hug and that is what he is doing here! He gets so relaxed and eventually falls off.
































He loves his momma!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is such a cutie!! I have a little guy here that is the same way...I call him a "love bug".

I see why you want to keep him


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe how cute


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwe tooooo cute!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh HOW CUTE!!! I just LOVE the third pic!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I love lovey goats! He's adorable


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! That's so cute! I'm glad you get to keep him!!!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

AHHHHHHH how sweet is that  
so adorable, I would want to keep him too, he's a very special boy :lovey:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

oh, my goodness. he is too much. so so sweet. i'm so worried if we do start breeding i will never ever sell one. i get so attached.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Trip Trap Mountain said:


> oh, my goodness. he is too much. so so sweet. i'm so worried if we do start breeding i will never ever sell one. i get so attached.


 I have a very hard time letting any of them go, but I know I have to due to space issues. I try to keep only does and I want to keep my count at about 5 adult does, plus babies who are here till weaning or a couple sometimes up to a year. I had kept one other wether years ago when we only had a couple goats, but I did end up selling him. This guy has stolen my heart more than usual, though!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is darling. I have two wethers that are keepers, I think it just happens given enough time. 

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww, love the pics. My little girl used to do the same thing, but she never fell asleep. He looks like a keeper to me.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable..........  :thumb:


----------

